
Preview of Kite, the AI pair programmer - mpicard
https://mpicard.github.io/kite-review.html
======
veli_joza
Now, this is an exciting development of tooling. This could bootstrap next
generation of tools that would make huge increase in software complexity
actually manageable.

I like that it shows you code examples (I use GitHub code search a lot).
Another idea would be to automatically show you the code of function you are
calling, so you can quickly verify your assumptions (sync/async, error
handling, return values).

I don't do much Python nowadays, but I'm very excited about Kite.

~~~
mpicard
I do a lot of Python and all I can say is wow, it's so handy. It's way better
than any other hovering UI suggestion/completion plugins I've used. If it
supports type hinting in Python then you could get arg types, return values,
etc.

They plan on adding more languages I believe so keep an eye out for yours.

------
startupdiscuss
I wish they would send me an invite. I really want to use it.

Thesis: A truly enlightened company would let you use this in interviews.

~~~
mpicard
I was told from Kite that invites are going to roll out quickly now so check
your inbox soon!

Thesis-2: A truly clever company would tell you to use this on a language
you've never used before in an interview hahaha

------
arussellsaw
I really like the way it displays the documentation/suggestions. I would much
rather have that than the floating boxes i see in VSCode right now, does
anyone know if it's possible to get this layout style via plugins?

------
jMyles
How does one get an invite?

~~~
mpicard
Via email, if you signed up on www.kite.com you'll get an email soon with
details.

